# Mannelijke mannequin



## eno2

Hello,

Hoera we hebben een mannelijk woord voor een  mannelijke mannequin: dressman.



> catwalk
> Webdefinities
> 
> Een catwalk is een T-vormig podium waarop de nieuwste mode gepresenteerd wordt. De belangrijkste personen hierbij zijn z.g. mannequins en* dressmen *die de kleding dragen, en presenteren door over de catwalk te lopen, op een bepaald punt te draaien en naar het beginpunt terug te lopen. ...
> Catwalk - Wikipedia



Catwalk - Wikipedia
Of onsnapt er mij bestaand beters?
(een beetje contra-intuïtief, valt mij nu op,  is  het 'man' in mannequin die normaal een vrouw is)


----------



## Peterdg

"Mannequin" komt oorspronkelijk uit het Nederlands. Het is een verbastering van "manneken", "kleine man", overgenomen in een aantal andere talen (o.a. Frans, Spaans).


----------



## eno2

Een interesssant woord in dat aspect. Ik meende me dat te herinneren. Mannekin? 
Nee. Mannekijn=>


> Het woord *mannequin* komt van het Middelnederlandse woord *mannekijn* (mannetje), een houten pop die de kleermaker gebruikte om zijn kledingontwerpen met spelden op te bevestigen. ... Het Engelse woord *mannequin* betekent eerder paspop, of etalagepop dan het *Nederlandse* woord voor een levende persoon.
> *Mannequin - Wikipedia*


Mannequin - Wikipedia



Ik vermoed ook dat het zelden (of nooit) gebruikt wordt voor een mannelijk model.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik vermoed ook dat het zelden (of nooit) gebruikt wordt voor een mannelijk model.


Het wordt ook voor mannelijke modellen gebruikt. Er zijn gewoon meer vrouwelijke dan mannelijke modellen en daardoor kan de indruk ontstaan dat "mannequin" enkel voor vrouwelijke modellen gebruikt wordt, maar dat is niet zo.


----------



## eno2

Ja, VD gratis online heeft het over '_iemand_ die ...modes toont...'.Geen problemen van geslacht.
Dressman is natuurlijk exclusief mannelijk. Ik vraag me af wie dat bedacht en waar en of dat gebruikt wordt.
RAE zegt:  maniquí komt  van het  Franse mannequin... Jawel, maar het Franse woord komt van mannekijn...
Jammer, voor een keer dat een Spaans woord  (zij het onrechtstreeks) vanuit het Nederlands komt, krijgen de Fransen de eer.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Een interesssant woord in dat aspect. Ik meende me dat te herinneren. Mannekin?
> Nee. Mannekijn


-ke(n), -kin, -kijn, -tje(n), -je(n), -chen etc. komen allemaal van één en dezelfde uitgang: -kin

(Een k kan gemakkelijk in tj / tsh veranderen, denk maar aan kerk en church, en i verandert gemakkelijk in ij, denk aan Kortriek / Kortrijk)


----------



## eno2

OK dat bevestigt mijn -kin  'intuitie'. Allemaal verkleinwoordjes natuurlijk. 
Ik dacht ook dat Mannekin een personage was in Tijl Uilenspiegel, maar dat lijkt verkeerd (ben ik aan het controleren)


----------

